# 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait (More New Pictures)



## egyptiandan (May 3, 2010)

To get a hatchling  Waiting for a female, than waiting for her to become adult, than figuring out how to incubate the eggs. So here she is  after 224 days of waiting and 21 years in the making My very first Chaco tortoise hatchling wants to say hi to the world.






















Danny


----------



## Mochii (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Oh wow!! Congratulations!

I want to see pictures when the hatchling comes out from the shell


----------



## pugsandkids (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

How exciting!


----------



## brookeekoorb (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Very exciting! I can't wait to see more shots!


----------



## jackrat (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Congrats,papa!


----------



## ChiKat (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

YAY!! Congratulations!! You waited almost my entire life for her 
Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## pyxistort (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Congratulation, Danny. I hope you will have more chaco hatched in the near future, and you will be able to share with everyone what the trick is to incubate the eggs. 

Scott


----------



## elvis (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Oh oh oh ..... such a TEASE ..... MORE MORE !!!!


----------



## terracolson (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Right on!!


----------



## Isa (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Congrats!!! 
it is very exciting!


----------



## terryo (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Congratulations Danny! We're all waiting to see that little one. 21 years? I can imagine your excitement.


----------



## dmmj (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

gratz, has that been 21 years of activly trying or 21 years of on and off trying? just curious, Thanks.


----------



## egyptiandan (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Thanks Everyone 

Most of that 21 years was trying to find a female.  I had a female 12 years ago. But before she could settle in and lay, something took her head off while she was outside.  I only got the female that laid the eggs 4 years ago. I had to raise her to adult size and 2 years ago was the first year she laid. I hadn't figured out what needed to be done to get the eggs to break diapause that year, so they all went bad. This past year it seems that I've gotten it right with one egg and trying hard with 3 more. These last 3 were laid in October of last year and I've had to cool them down twice to try to break the diapause. Hopefully they will start developing now. If they do they won't hatch till September, making it almost a year after they were laid. 

Danny


----------



## N2TORTS (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL!!!!


Congrads!~>~>~>:
JD~


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Uh oh! We gotta hope that Stephanie doesn't see this thread.

Danny: I'd love to see pictures of your adult Chaco tortoises...pretty please???


----------



## egyptiandan (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Here you go Yvonne  http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=12724&highlight=chaco

Sexes have changed some from that thread 
1 Male
2 Male
3 Male (father of the hatchling)
4 Female (mother of the hatchling)
5 Male
6 Female
7 Female
8 Female

I have since gotten 3 more (2 males and a female). I'm sure I posted pictures here somewhere 

Danny


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

21 years!?! I bet it was worth the wait! Congradulations!


----------



## Kristina (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Congrats!!!


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

I love this species. How many eggs are you still sitting on? How big was the clutch? Are you selling any?

Your adults look like a cross between a sulcata and a CDT. Two of my favorites. Maybe that's why this species is so appealing to me.

Congratulations to you!


----------



## egyptiandan (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Thanks Everyone 

Tom, I have 3 more eggs in the incubator. This egg thats hatching was a single egg clutch. The 3 are from a 3 egg clutch  I've gotten anywhere from 1 to 3 in a clutch from 2008 and 2009. I'm only selling some if all 4 eggs hatch.

Danny


----------



## TortieLuver (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Congrats! That's a lot of time. When you see all the time, love, and effort you put into the eggs, you are probably going to end up keeping all of them..ha, ha.


----------



## RichardS (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Pretty cool


----------



## Madortoise (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

What patience, tenacity and dedication. I hope the chaco babies will be just as strong as your determination. Congratulations!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 3, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*



 Tom said:


> I love this species. How many eggs are you still sitting on? How big was the clutch? Are you selling any?
> 
> Your adults look like a cross between a sulcata and a CDT. Two of my favorites. Maybe that's why this species is so appealing to me.
> 
> Congratulations to you!



So that's why he's getting them, Danny's sitting on the eggs!!! 

I am drawn to them also Tom and I think for the same reasons...


----------



## jackiedots (May 4, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Congratulations........brought tears to my eyes !! Can't wait to see more pics....


----------



## egyptiandan (May 4, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*

Thanks Everyone 

Maggie 

New pictures  The first 3 are from last night and the 4th is from this morning.


















Danny


----------



## Kristina (May 4, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait (New Pictures)*

AWWWW! Come out, come out little baby!!!


----------



## stells (May 4, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait (New Pictures)*

Look at the legs on that.... 

The hatchling... not Danny 

Really pleased for you Danny

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## terracolson (May 4, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait (New Pictures)*

I want one!!!!


----------



## CGKeith (May 4, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait (New Pictures)*

That is awesome! Congrats!

Looking forward to seeing this little one after it is all the way out.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 4, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait (New Pictures)*

OMG!!! Taco and I are on pins and needles, waiting to see her little cousin hatch out! 

And now I am even more paranoid about letting Taco roam around outside. Do you have any idea what kind of creature *GULP* "took" the head off your female Chaco?


----------



## egyptiandan (May 4, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait (New Pictures)*

Thanks Everyone 

No I don't know what happened to her Stephanie  I was at the National Breeders Expo and found her when I came home.
It hasn't happened to another tortoise before or since.

Danny


----------



## CGKeith (May 4, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait (New Pictures)*

I just noticed in that last picture, the coloring in the scute kinda looks like the Dodge Ram emblem on the hood of my truck.


----------



## dmmj (May 4, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait (New Pictures)*

As per the missing head I would guess raccoon, I have lost a couple of RES to them and they always eat the head.


----------



## egyptiandan (May 5, 2010)

More pictures  and yes she is finally out.  Some from last night and this morning.





















Danny


----------



## Isa (May 5, 2010)

Congratulations to the parents and to you Danny  She is a cutie!


----------



## jackiedots (May 5, 2010)

Omg.......what brilliant photos. So cute..... Congratulations !


----------



## ChiKat (May 5, 2010)

Such a pretty little baby!!


----------



## Kristina (May 5, 2010)

Is calling it "she" wishful thinking,  or do you actually have some inkling at that tiny of a size?

Did you incubate for female?

She is totally gorgeous, the little smushed up thing


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 5, 2010)

Absolutely darling!

Congratulations. Taco says, "Woot, woot!"


----------



## sammi (May 5, 2010)

Sooo cute! Congrats!! =]


----------



## ChiKat (May 6, 2010)

Last night I had a dream that you named her "Kyryah"
I clearly need to spend some time away from the forum


----------



## Kristina (May 6, 2010)

HAH!! OMG, I love it!!!

When you start dreaming about being online, that might be a bit scary


----------



## tortoisedna (May 7, 2010)

Congratulation!
What a wonder thing to see the baby tortoise hatched!


----------



## matt41gb (May 7, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> To get a hatchling  Waiting for a female, than waiting for her to become adult, than figuring out how to incubate the eggs. So here she is  after 224 days of waiting and 21 years in the making My very first Chaco tortoise hatchling wants to say hi to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats man!!! I swear in every picture I see a man bent over wearing blue jeans with his crack hanging out. I guess that's just your knees. lol

-Matt


----------



## eric_and_amy (May 8, 2010)

Beautiful ....


----------



## DeanS (May 8, 2010)

*RE: 21 Years Is A Long Time To Wait*



egyptiandan said:


> Thanks Everyone
> 
> Most of that 21 years was trying to find a female.  I had a female 12 years ago. But before she could settle in and lay, something took her head off while she was outside.  I only got the female that laid the eggs 4 years ago. I had to raise her to adult size and 2 years ago was the first year she laid. I hadn't figured out what needed to be done to get the eggs to break diapause that year, so they all went bad. This past year it seems that I've gotten it right with one egg and trying hard with 3 more. These last 3 were laid in October of last year and I've had to cool them down twice to try to break the diapause. Hopefully they will start developing now. If they do they won't hatch till September, making it almost a year after they were laid.
> 
> Danny



First...CONGRATS! 

Second...Just curious...where do you live, because I'd be willing to bet raccoons did in your first female...they ALWAYS go for the head...that sucks and I'm sorry for you to have to endure that!

But here's to GREAT luck getting the rest of the eggs to hatch out!

OOPS! Just saw dmmj's post...so there you have it!


----------



## terryo (May 8, 2010)

Congrats Danny...so happy for you. What a little beauty....you must be thrilled.


----------



## tortoise_lover (May 9, 2010)

very cute and interesting.. congratz


----------



## egyptiandan (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Everyone 

I'm sure it's possible that it was a raccoon, but my experience with raccoons is that they usually chew off legs. Tortoises and turtles can hide their heads pretty well. It's the legs that are the most vulnerable.

Danny


----------

